# Fichiers torrent sur iPad ?



## bertol65 (8 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai téléchargé itransmission sur mon iPad pour télécharger des fichiers torrents, mais je ne comprends pas commenT ça fonctionne.
Sur mon Mac il suffit de cliquer sur le lien du torrent et Transmission s'ouvre et telecharge.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h27 ----------

En cliquant sur le fichier torrentiTransmission s'ouvre mais rien ne se passe.


----------

